# Dog cage for a ferret?



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

Oleg is currently in this Ferplast Ferret Plus, its a nice cage but I dont know I feel he should have something bigger, I have seen amazing large dog cages but wanted to know if anyone else keeps there ferret in a dog cage and what their opinions of them were, if the cage he haas is okay I would appreciate knowing that I never had a ferret before and I am a little worried about getting everything right for him.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you thought about a wooden hutch type cage? you could gloss it all (and throw alittle sand when you gloss it so its not slippy) so you can clean it with disinfectant easily? You could add some wood at the front so he couldn't kick shavings out? he could have a double level one then?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I would think a dog cage the bar spacing would be too wide, they would squeeze though, unless of course you meshed it


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

honestly i have one of those cages as a rat nursery cage- i'd only house a pair of adult males in it as a holiday cage, so would think your ferret would likely need more space than that... the wooden hutch glossed sounds like a great idea!


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

i am saving up to get something called AVENTURA - Tall ALL METAL CHEWPROOF Rat Ferret Chinchilla Degu Large Cage its £149 so will take two months to save for till then Oleg is free roaming for most the day when I am awake he has free roam of the room, he is only locked up at 1am when I go to sleep and open the cage up at ten in the morning pretty much dead on daily, he tends to spend most his time playing with his cat tree, diving on my feet, chasing his balls with bells in round the room and sleeping.


----------



## starpiggies (Mar 23, 2014)

Got a dog cage in the end the bar spacing is brilliant Oleg cant get his head even nose past the bars and this cage is freaking huge!


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great stuff, and as he's out a lot, he's got the best of both worlds, x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

that's great many dog cages have big bars, I am glad you found one with smaller.


----------

